# Heart attacks and water !



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

HEART ATTACKS AND WATER !
How many folks do you know who say they don't want to drink anything before going to bed because they'll have to get up during the night.
Heart Attack and Water - I never knew all of this ! Interesting.......
Something else I didn't know ... I asked my Doctor why people need to urinate so much at night time. Answer from my Cardiac Doctor - Gravity holds water in the lower part of your body when you are upright (legs swell). When you lie down and the lower body (legs and etc) seeks level with the kidneys, it is then that the kidneys remove the water because it is easier. This then ties in with the last statement!
I knew you need your minimum water to help flush the toxins out of your body, but this was news to me. Correct time to drink water...
Very Important. From A Cardiac Specialist!
Drinking water at a certain time maximizes its effectiveness on the body
2 glasses of water after waking up - helps activate internal organs
1 glass of water 30 minutes before a meal - helps digestion
1 glass of water before taking a bath - helps lower blood pressure
1 glass of water before going to bed - avoids stroke or heart attack
I can also add to this... My Physician told me that water at bed time will also help prevent night time leg cramps. Your leg muscles are seeking hydration when they cramp and wake you up with a Charlie Horse.
Mayo Clinic Aspirin Dr. Virend Somers, is a Cardiologist from the Mayo Clinic, who is lead author of the report in the July 29, 2008 issue of the Journal of the American College of Cardiology.
Most heart attacks occur in the day, generally between 6 A.M. and noon. Having one during the night, when the heart should be most at rest, means that something unusual happened. Somers and his colleagues have been working for a decade to show that sleep apnea is to blame.
1. If you take an aspirin or a baby aspirin once a day, take it at night.
The reason: Aspirin has a 24-hour "half-life"; therefore, if most heart attacks happen in the wee hours of the morning, the Aspirin would be strongest in your system.
2. FYI, Aspirin lasts a really long time in your medicine chest, for years, (when it gets old, it smells like vinegar).
Please read on...
Something that we can do to help ourselves - nice to know. Bayer is making crystal aspirin to dissolve instantly on the tongue.
They work much faster than the tablets.
Why keep Aspirin by your bedside? It's about Heart Attacks.
There are other symptoms of a heart attack, besides the pain on the left arm. One must also be aware of an intense pain on the chin, as well as nausea and lots of sweating; however, these symptoms may also occur less frequently.
Note: There may be NO pain in the chest during a heart attack.
The majority of people (about 60%) who had a heart attack during their sleep did not wake up. However, if it occurs, the chest pain may wake you up from your deep sleep.
If that happens, immediately dissolve two aspirins in your mouth and swallow them with a bit of water.
Afterwards: - Call 911. - Phone a neighbor or a family member who lives very close by.- Say "heart attack!" - Say that you have taken 2 Aspirins.
Take a seat on a chair or sofa near the front door, and wait for their arrival and ...DO NOT LIE DOWN!
A Cardiologist has stated that if each person after receiving this e-mail, sends it to 10 people, probably one life could be saved!
I have already shared this information. What about you?
Do forward this message. It may save lives!
"Life is a one time gift" :flower:


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Couple other things. No particular order.
-Take up to 324mg of BABY aspirin. Chew it before swallowing. Aspirin can completely dissolve a blood clot in your heart if you take it within 30 minutes of symptoms.
-If your doc tells you not to take aspirin because of ulcers or something like veracies, ask them about aspirin for chest pain. Chances are you should take anyways.
-Unlock that door before you sit down.
-Turn on the outside light, have someone lock the dog up. They don't understand.
-If you are big and heavy, move to a lower floor. Seems they usually move upstairs....
-Write ALL of your medical, surgical, family history along with medications, food allergies and medicine allergies on a piece of paper. Add your name, date of birth, insurance, SSN, insurance, emergency contact info. Hand to ambulance crew.
-Women remove your bra. Just makes it easier when they do a 12-lead
-Do not try and convince the nice paramedic that they should let the nurse start the IV. The medic probably does it better.
-Treat the paramedic like a doctor. They are in this case the same thing for what you need.
-If you are a woman and older, any pain symptom can be cardiac related. Belly pain, shoulder, chin, back, chest
I am sure people can chime in with more.

Oh and you tip the guy bringing you a pizza, but not the ones that carried your fat butt down 3 flights of stairs, did a couple thousand dollars worth of cardiac workup (yeah they really do) give you life saving medication and offer a chance to ride backwards with your feet up in a fancy van??? Whats up with that!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for all this good information. I'm a woman and I'm 'older'. I have so many strange aches and pains that come out of nowhere, and later they're gone. How do I distinguish something I need to be concerned about? I can't afford to just keep going to the doctor. For instance, I had bad pain like a 'crick in the neck' appear in my right shoulder and shoulder blade. It lasted a few days, disappeared, and never came back. I once thought my entire chest cavity was suddenly in a vice and it turned out to be some sort of rib cramps from the way I had been sitting hunched over. It was scary though. I was in my upper 40s for both of those. Now in my 50s all kinds of weird things hurt out of the blue, or cramp or ache or feel bruised, and after a few days they go away. I'm not a hypochondriac but sometimes it's a bit scary.

So how will I know if I'm having a heart attack?


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> Thanks for all this good information. I'm a woman and I'm 'older'. I have so many strange aches and pains that come out of nowhere, and later they're gone. How do I distinguish something I need to be concerned about? I can't afford to just keep going to the doctor. For instance, I had bad pain like a 'crick in the neck' appear in my right shoulder and shoulder blade. It lasted a few days, disappeared, and never came back. I once thought my entire chest cavity was suddenly in a vice and it turned out to be some sort of rib cramps from the way I had been sitting hunched over. It was scary though. I was in my upper 40s for both of those. Now in my 50s all kinds of weird things hurt out of the blue, or cramp or ache or feel bruised, and after a few days they go away. I'm not a hypochondriac but sometimes it's a bit scary.
> 
> So how will I know if I'm having a heart attack?


I am 56.. I know what you mean.. the pains and aches ... everyone is different but almost everyone I know at this age is having these issues. I know people will disagree but I believe when we change our diets it makes a big difference .. and cleansing .. fasts and raw fresh foods ... fruits and veggies and good water.. there is a season for everything .. this is the season to try eating all that is growing fresh now.. smoothies and juicing all summer and fall. Till the fresh stuff runs out. Magnesium is excellent for the heart.. I take ionic fizz... and it helps with a lot of things. For me anyway.. Do not worry gypsysue...

JimMadsen
That was hilarious .. that made me spit my water out .. LOL
Oh and you tip the guy bringing you a pizza, but not the ones that carried your fat butt down 3 flights of stairs, did a couple thousand dollars worth of cardiac workup (yeah they really do) give you life saving medication and offer a chance to ride backwards with your feet up in a fancy van??? Whats up with that!


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

It is very hard to tell whats heart related and what is not. Esp for women aged to perfection shall we say. The only definitive way is cardiac enzyme levels. A 12 lead EKG will show you what is going on right now in the heart and is usually pretty accurate but it is not all inclusive. It only really examines "left side" heart electrical activity and takes a keen eye to look for subtle signs of problems on the "right side." 

Now not to put fear into everyone, the reason 12 leads are done on the left are because thats where the vast majority of the electrical pathways and potential problems are located. And by vast majority I am thinking it is over 95% but am unaware of any actual studies I can find. 

As for the aches and pains, it is real hard to differentiate aging and other issues. Quick rule of thumb but not to be definitive (read I am not liable for my talking!!!) is if the pain is changing. If it gets worse upon movement of the area like taking in a deep breath or bending over, it is probably muscle related. Or if it gets worse by putting pressure on the painful spot, same thing. Cardiac pain is more spread out than muscular. If you can put a few fingers on that one spot that hurts the most then it is probably localized to that area and is something akin to a pulled muscle.

The above was for pain in the chest. This includes the back and neck and is not all inclusive or exclusive. Pain in the belly is a different matter altogether. Cardiac type pain is usually a soreness or ache type that does not go away with changes in position or movement. A sharp stabbing pain is something else. Maybe. Pain in the belly can be so many different things. It can be stomach, gallbladder, liver, spleen, appendix, intestines, kidneys. You can see where I am going with this. Then there is abnormal presentation of those!

I think your best bet is at your next physical, say "Doc, you know me and my lifestyle. I know that cardiac pain can present different for everyone. What aches and pains should I be worried about and what should I do about it." Thats really the best way to go about it. I do not know if you have angina, CHF, HTN or a slew of other problems that can change the whole equation.

Thats why I joked about the couple thousand dollars of workup. I remember one call where myself and another medic picked up a guy who kept passing out after a blizzard. Could be a thousand causes. But by doing our thing, putting our training and exp (he was a medic since 95, me 01 this was 08) we diagnosed with third degree heart block (well medics don't diagnose, docs get their nose bent out of shape when we say that. I just made sure to "diagnose" people as dead before I intubated and shocked them and shoot them full of meds!) something that is very rare to catch before death. And it is also usually very fatal. This was the same thing a cardiologist would have been able to do.

While I jest about tipping, I do not advocate for it. I never accepted one on the rare times one was offered. What I would advocate for is higher pay wages commensurate with the job being done.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

JimMadsen said:


> It is very hard to tell whats heart related and what is not. Esp for women aged to perfection shall we say. The only definitive way is cardiac enzyme levels. A 12 lead EKG will show you what is going on right now in the heart and is usually pretty accurate but it is not all inclusive. It only really examines "left side" heart electrical activity and takes a keen eye to look for subtle signs of problems on the "right side."
> 
> Now not to put fear into everyone, the reason 12 leads are done on the left are because thats where the vast majority of the electrical pathways and potential problems are located. And by vast majority I am thinking it is over 95% but am unaware of any actual studies I can find.
> 
> ...


Wow Jim, This whole thread was really interesting from the beginning, but what you pointed out was really enlightening to me. I am 64 and climbing, not super active due to a couple herniated disks in my lower back, and hernias from my sternum to my belly button along with some pretty wicked arthritis. I have a lot of those pains out of nowhere. But a doctor told me to keep moving and I have noticed that when I do, most of the pains go away. I am overweight and really like food(and beer), so fight that all the time. I have been preaching the keep moving attitude for over twenty years along with doing so myself. It is amazing how many people are not aware of their own bodies until something major puts them down. Thanks to all the people who contributed to this informative thread.


----------

